# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Πέθανε η κλώσσα - χήνα

## kalogeros

::  :: η χηνα μου κλωσσαγε 4η βδομαδα και ξαφνικα ψοφησε  :: ........... κριμα 

και δεν ξερω απο τι συνεβει

το θετικο οτι ειχα αλλη μια η οποία συνέχισε να κλωσσα πιστευω τελος της βδομαδας κατι να βγει. 
εχετε καμια ιδεα?

----------


## zweet

μηπως το παρακανε στο κλωσσημα και εξαντληθηκε?

----------


## ktistis

Μην με αγχώνεται τώρα και έχω δυο χήνες που κλοσσάνε ::

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου δεν ξερω σε μεγαλα πουλια τι ισχυει αλλα επειδη η περιοδος επωασης των αυγων σε μικροτερα πουλια ειναι μια στρεσσογονα περιοδο για τα θηλυκα ,το ανοσοποιητικο τους πεφτει και υποβοσκουσες ασθενειες ειδικα του αναπνευστικου με ποιο γνωστο το μυκοπλασμα ,αναζωπυρωνονται ... ισως να εχει σχεση

----------


## epanomizoo

λυπαμαι κριμα για τη χηνα
σιγουρα καποια ασθενεια υπηρχε παρουσα και λογο ταλαιποριας απο το κλωσσιμα δεν αντεξε.
πριν αρχισουν να κλωσσανε θελουν εσωτερικη και εξωτερικη αποπαρασιτωση ολα τα πτηνα για καλο και για κακο.
ελπιζω οι αλλες να τα καταφερουν

----------


## Bill

πραγματικα λυπαμαι! ισως προυπηρχε καποια ασθενεια κ στη συνεχεια ηρθε σε εξαρση λογω της εξαντλησης,οπως ειπανε κ οι προλλαλησαντες! η δικια μου κλωσσαει κ στις 15 θα τα βγαλει, αλλα καθε μερα στην κλουβα της βαζω τροφη να υπαρχει για να τρωει οταν σηκωνεται( μια φορα στις 2 μερες για 3 με 4 λεπτα),βαλε νερο κ τροφη αρκετα κοντα στη φωλια για να τσιμπαει με την πρωτη ευκαιρια,ελπιζω τα χηνακια να βγουνε,καλη τυχη!

----------


## kalogeros

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας 
ερωτηση: αποπαρασίτωση πτηνων πως γίνετε?

----------


## Bill

εσωτερικη σε χηνες εχω κανει,γινεται με καποιο σκευασμα απο κτηνιατρο για τα σκουληκια του εντερου! αν πας σε κτηνιατρο κ ρωτησεις θα σου προτηνει το σωστο οπως πχ το tridicine, εξωτερικη δεν εχω κανει, μου φανταζει δυσκολη με τοσα πουπουλα κ εξτρα σκληρα φτερα! συν οτι μπαινει συνεχεια στο νερο..

----------


## souricat

Τσέκαρε την φωλιά μήπως υπάρχουν κοτόψιρες και χάσεις και την άλλη χήνα σου.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

'Ολα να πάνε καλά από δω και μπρος!
Κρίμα για τη χήνα σου. Δεν φαινόταν τίποτα;;; Δεν έδειχνε άρρωστη;;; Αν, και αφού κλωσσούσε, θα ήταν δύσκολο να το καταλάβεις.....

----------


## kalogeros

Τιποτα δεν εδειχνε, δυστυχως..................... εκεινο που μας κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει η δευτερη χηνα........ 

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Αν τα αυγα ηταν κλουβια θα καθόταν η δευτερη χηνα να κλωσσα?

----------


## epanomizoo

nai θα καθοταν.
δεν ξερουν αν ειναι κλουβια τα αυγα . πρεπει εσυ να τα βλεπεισ με φακο στισ 5-7 μερεσ και να πετασ τα κλουβια , διαφορετικα σαπιζουν και σκανε και υπαρχει περιπτωση να χαλασουν και τα καλα

----------

